# POLL! What packaging do you use? DIY Packaging options?



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been searching for reasonable custom packaging and am upset with the prices. I know that these posts are all over the forum, but lets get the information all in one place. Take the poll above and tell us what you use! If you use custom packaging, is it worth it? Does anyone know of any impressive DIY solutions? If not, why don't we develop a few. Lets say that time is not a factor, but money is. How would you go about making your packaging look just right? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rummy (Jan 12, 2008)

so far im trialing a packaging technique similar to a canister except using a friends newspaper wrapper its a funny idea not too sure how successful it will be atm just got it wrapped, leaving it for a couple days to see if there is any damage to the tee. 

would like to hear other suggestions of original packaging techniques


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

I stick each shirt in a poly bag, which then goes in a TyVek mailing bag. I'm not completely satisfied with this, but I can't afford anything else...

If you have a printing press, you can print on shipping materials. I know David of SEIBEI tried out printing on Kraft paper envelopes; I'm not sure what ink he used. The print held up well, but the envelopes got some tears.

A very clever and thematic packaging I've heard of is from Johnny Cupcakes, who packages tees in custom-made cupcake mix boxes (which surely costs money). I think I've seen somebody else who ships t-shirts in pizza boxes, and somebody else who ships them in cans.

Do you have a theme for your t-shirts? What niche are you targeting? Because that could help spark some creative solutions.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I am currently on a quest to find the most eco-friendly packaging options. The leading candidate is currently Eco Poly Jacket, though I haven't done any testing yet.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I use black gloss boxes with vinyl stickers, btw.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Mymil said:


> A very clever and thematic packaging I've heard of is from Johnny Cupcakes, who packages tees in custom-made cupcake mix boxes (which surely costs money).


I know what you are talking about. I'm sure they are decently expensive per box. He even sells a black matte gable box with his logo foil imprinted on them. He probably only sells them for .50-.60 cents more than he pays for them, though


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

SeasonEnds said:


> I use black gloss boxes with vinyl stickers, btw.


Can you post pics of this?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I will take a picture of this when I get my camera. It's just a black gloss box from us box with a vinyl sticker in the middle.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in the process of deciding what packaging to use. Is anyone using a weather resistant, self sealing bag that I could send through the mail? Individual shirts will probably be mailed in a roll. Basically I want an all in one solution.


----------



## Shredder Dog (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm also looking for eco-friendly packaging. I don't want to use petroleum-based plastics. I want something recyclable. I am leaning towards Globe Guard boxes. 

Reference: 
Globe Guard Products

Paul


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. The primary purpose of any sort of packaging, is to protect the contents, so that they arrive on your customer's doorstep in one piece.*

*Currenly I use polythene bags, which I then put inside a plastic mailing sack. It's not particularly eco friendly, but it serves a function.*

*I also despatch mugs in a purpose made polystyrene box, as it was the only thing I could find, that allowed them to get to their destination in one piece.*

*I have yet to find a suitable alternative, that is practical and affordable.  *


----------



## Shredder Dog (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Will, I think we are all in the same boat. I saw this company in the UK that offers polythene envelopes. This looks like a pretty good alternative. Just wish we could get them here in the USA.

Polythene Envelope Company Ltd

Paul


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Brown envelope, but its going to get improved soon.


----------



## Tshirt Terrorist (Aug 24, 2008)

I use a standard yellow padded envelope with a vinyl sticker... 
affordable, for a start-up, plus I mail from South Africa and I don't want to get too brandy... sometimes our post office workers get trigger happy... 

but as my brand name is "Tshirt Terrorist" and my shipping parcel ends up looking like a little letter bomb, I am stoked

TT


----------



## Aquille (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm looking at the bags in standard (9-12" wide)
there are different gauge values. what value would you recomend for T-shirts and jumpers? is 120 gauge bag strong enough? (this poly bag will be placed in a mailing bag of course)

thanks in advance


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I got poly mailers from uline.com and they are working just fine for me. I put a vinyl sticker on each one. I'm considering trying to find a printer who could print them for me though.


----------



## amnesia (Oct 13, 2009)

im just gunna be using the poly bags from c&h. i figured ill spray paint my company name on the front stencil style. this will go along with the theme. hoping it will stick. :/


----------



## johngate2100 (May 28, 2010)

SeasonEnds said:


> I have been searching for reasonable custom packaging and am upset with the prices. I know that these posts are all over the forum, but lets get the information all in one place. Take the poll above and tell us what you use! If you use custom packaging, is it worth it? Does anyone know of any impressive DIY solutions? If not, why don't we develop a few. Lets say that time is not a factor, but money is. How would you go about making your packaging look just right? Thanks for the input!


Yes you can have all the information about packaging boxes of any kind here I will appreciate this.


----------



## Providence (Sep 18, 2010)

I use Mason Jars with my own labels to package my brand. I am from the Fruit Basket of the World so I rolled with that theme. Of course I include a few added gifts inside. The only thing that kills me is shipping, but so far I have had great responses from the full presentation of my packages.


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

I havnt used any graphic ink yet. But I bet you could easily order the white poly mailers off ebay and then just screen print them custom yourself if you already have the equipment. It really wouldnt cost that much to print 100 or 200 of them at a time. And you might even be able to put them through your inkjet would be worth a try.

just looked can get 100 12.5 by 15 mailers for around 20$


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Just an update, im still usung the same polybags i was before but ive customized them. Instead of paying so much money to have them printed i painted them myself. I dont get a huge amount of orders so this method wasnt too much of a burden for me.


----------



## 100Weight (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a good quality black mailing bag with a custom sticker on the seal. I also wrap the t-shirt in black tissue paper and hold it all together with a custom sticker. It's hard keeping costs down while starting out and this is doing the job at the minute, custom printed mailers next


----------



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

amnesia said:


> im just gunna be using the poly bags from c&h. i figured ill spray paint my company name on the front stencil style. this will go along with the theme. hoping it will stick. :/


My polybags just came in today. They work great for packaging, but unfortunately, stenciling and spray paint doesn't work. The paint just doesn't stick smooth enough to the plastic. Either it's me, this weather (it was raining and humid), or that this method just won't work. I even tried paint brushing the stencil and the acrylic paint wouldn't stick right. I'm guessing it won't work and I'm going to have to go with vinyl stickers. The quality is unprofessional so it's just not acceptable. l'll give it another try tomorrow and keep you posted.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

What paint are you using? They make spray paint for plastics. I'm sure it could be found at Home Depot or something like that. Still not sure it would work though.


----------

